# Panting without any sign of disease



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

I have one baby pigeon who has just started molting and stays in a big and well ventilated loft.he has suddenly developed a problem.He is always panting with open beak and has a quick breathing without flying or any activity.his throat is clear and pink. He has no nasal discharge.Eyes are clear.I am giving him Doxycycline for the last 3 days without seeing any improvement. He is eating moderately and his body weight has not gone down.
Please advise the treatment as there is no vet/vet lab available in my area.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You really should get a diagnosis to see what exactly what is going on, as it could be respiratory or something else. 

If it is respiratory, Doxycycline and tylosin is one of the combo to use for respiratory, its much more effective.

You also need to make sure you are the drug for the proper amount of time and correct dose. All these things can cause the drug to be ineffective and cause resistance. *


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for advise.Sorry for not responded early. Unfortunately there is no way to make a diagnosis on this bird as I have already said that there is no vet lab in our area So I have to depend on symptom(s) of the bird. Tylosin is available here but one has to buy in bulk which cost exorbitantly high. Doxy-T, the combination of this drug or this particular formulation is not available here. Doxy plus neomycin sulphate in the name of Nu-doxy Forte in powder meant for pigeon is only available here. I am giving 50 mg(appx.) daily to the bird. Can you please advise me as to what other symptoms I might focus on which I am probably ignoring.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*So how is the bird doing now???

RESPIRATORY INFECTIONS:

mucous in throat, open beak and heavy breathing, rasping and gurgling while breathing, watery discharge from and/or swelling in eyes. Discharge in nasal area, occasionally air sac swelling, or crop swelling.

if this problem lingers on, other diseases can quickly manifest themselves, as is the case with pigeons. so droppings can be loose and greenish and birds won't want to fly*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

treat him for air sac mites, see if that helps him. I would always follow up with a probiotic when using antibiotics.


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for reply.There is of course no such symptoms as you have described.He is eating and molting,no weight loss,not looking apparently sick but have quick breathing and panting.Droppings are not loose or green,that perplexes me.


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> treat him for air sac mites, see if the helps him. I would always follow up with a probiotic when using antibiotics.


Thanks for advise.Which medicine should be given for air sac mites? 
Presently,I am giving doxy for the last 7 days without any result.I am of course followup probiotic for at least 3 days after each course of medication for reviving gut flora.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mkdas said:


> Thanks for advise.Which medicine should be given for air sac mites?
> Presently,I am giving doxy for the last 7 days without any result.I am of course followup probiotic for at least 3 days after each course of medication for reviving gut flora.


Im not sure where you live, here in the US this could be orderd, here is a link for a treatment.
http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/scatt.html?gclid=CLfRy4jt4bkCFRQOOgodzgcAVQ


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> Im not sure where you live, here in the US this could be orderd, here is a link for a treatment.
> http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/scatt.html?gclid=CLfRy4jt4bkCFRQOOgodzgcAVQ


I am living in New Delhi,India. The salt name I have found(moxidectin) through the web you have mentioned. I will try to get it here.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Neomycin sulphate combined with doxycycile(neodox forte is that what u're talking about) is multipurpose drug which takes care of upper respiratory track + pathogenic bacteria especially e.coli. Its an amazing product if correctly dosaged. Usually its used to cure sour crop or crop statis cases...
Neomycin sulphate has toxicity issues same as penicilin. Be very sure of dosages and don't give it for more than 5 days if u are *not sure of the disease.*
It can damage the vital organs of pigeons.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Neomycin sulphate combined with doxycycile(neodox forte is that what u're talking about) is multipurpose drug which takes care of upper respiratory track + pathogenic bacteria especially e.coli. Its an amazing product if correctly dosaged. Usually its used to cure sour crop or crop statis cases...
> Neomycin sulphate has toxicity issues same as penicilin. Be very sure of dosages and don't give it for more than 5 days if u are *not sure of the disease.*
> It can damage the vital organs of pigeons.


the antibiotics have not helped. that is why I recommended him to treat for air-sac mites. he is going to try that. best to keep it simple. maybe you can tell him where to buy moxidectin?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

This is what my point was SW,that no point giving antibiotics if u don't know the ailments. And I was typing at the same time and I had to leave for some time and the conversation happened.
Moxidectin is not available in India. One would have to order it online. It will take some 15 to 20 days or more... Ivermectin can be easily found.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

In present scenario I would take the bird to a any vet who know about birds and get the bird injected with injectable ivermectin that will kill all internal and external parasites except for tape worms if I knew my bird has air sac mites. Its the cheapest and effective way here...


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Do an advanced search in the menu bar above using "Delhi" as a search term, and you will come up with a number of possible leads.


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/charity-birds-hospital-in-delhi-31315.html?highlight=Delhi
For example, this is from 2003:
http://www.thingsasian.com/stories-photos/2402



> New Delhi, April 15, 2003 - Birds can eat too many worms, paper kites can cripple them and even crows with cast-iron stomachs develop aches in the pollution-rife Indian capital.
> 
> But help is always at hand -- a hospital that makes even humans envious. Within a Jain temple compound in the old part of the city stands the three-storey Charity Birds Hospital where about 15,000 birds are admitted annually and 25 to 30 are brought in daily to Out Patient's Department treatment. Jains are strict vegetarians and many Jain priests abjure clothes. They don a mask to avoid accidentally swallowing insects -- underscoring their commitment to saving lives.


There once was a _National Geographic_ magazine article on the Jains and their hospital for pigeons (in Bomby/Mumbai)?

From 2009: 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f87/need-info-urgent-37784.html?highlight=Delhi



> DELHI/NEW DELHI
> Charity Birds Hospital
> Shri Digambar Jain Lal Mandir Ji,
> Opposite Red Fort,
> ...


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Also, PT (Pigeon Talk) member *sreeshs* from Calicut, Kerala, India, is often quite active in helping fellow pigeon lovers in India needing help. He may have suggestions about where to obtain medicines at a reasonable cost.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=17402

I am assuming he won't mind my referencing him.

Larry


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

brocky bieber said:


> In present scenario I would take the bird to a any vet who know about birds and get the bird injected with injectable ivermectin that will kill all internal and external parasites except for tape worms if I knew my bird has air sac mites. Its the cheapest and effective way here...


Thanks for information.I am already trying to get ivermectin for deworming purposes of my pigeons but I am not getting it in Delhi.Can you give me any address of Pet Pharma in and around Delhi from where I can get the said medicine.However,there is one spray named sequnil meant for pets and its composition is of Fipronil 0.25%w/v. It is effective for prevention and control of multiple species of ectoparasites.I have found it very effective for the pigeon for treating external fleas etc Without any side effects or any discomfort to the Pigeons.


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

Larry_Cologne said:


> Do an advanced search in the menu bar above using "Delhi" as a search term, and you will come up with a number of possible leads.
> 
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/charity-birds-hospital-in-delhi-31315.html?highlight=Delhi
> ...


Thanks Larry for trying to help me out of the crisis.I have been at above mentioned Hospitals at different points of time for my ailing Pigeons.They have no diagnostic(lab) facility of their own.They of course tried to help on the basis of apparent symptoms of the birds with the traditional medicines but not keep themselves updated on pigeon diseases.Specially,the Friendicos is a NGO group and they are treating primarily the Dogs and Cats.Rather,one junior doctor there has advised me to find a contact with any poultry farm to get necessary suggestions and medicines from them for Pigeons as they are dealing with updated medicines about the diseases of the birds.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi mkdas,
PM me your address. I will send u a 50ml bottle of ivermectin(oral suspension) and a 2 ml packing of injectable ivermectin.


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

brocky bieber said:


> In present scenario I would take the bird to a any vet who know about birds and get the bird injected with injectable ivermectin that will kill all internal and external parasites except for tape worms if I knew my bird has air sac mites. Its the cheapest and effective way here...


Thanks Brocky bieber for trying to help me out of the situation. I only wanted to know as to where would I get Ivermectin liquid in Delhi as here, only in tablet form of 10 mg strips for dog/cat is available. Sincerely, I do not want to bother you for sending the medicine from all the way to my place.


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

mkdas said:


> I have one baby pigeon who has just started molting and stays in a big and well ventilated loft.he has suddenly developed a problem.He is always panting with open beak and has a quick breathing without flying or any activity.his throat is clear and pink. He has no nasal discharge.Eyes are clear.I am giving him Doxycycline for the last 3 days without seeing any improvement. He is eating moderately and his body weight has not gone down.
> Please advise the treatment as there is no vet/vet lab available in my area.


Hi 
I'm going through the very same thing with my pigeon at the moment. Only difference is he's one and a half years old. Moulting starts and he's off open beaked and breathing faster. :/ We've tried everything and its still going on. The moult is going on too. So, we're thinking it may be fungi or yeast related...we've just started on a probiotic/garlic/acv regime to see if this helps.

I've also been reading up on vitamin a deficiency...apparently vitamin a is neccesary for respiratory problems. It coats the linings of respiratory organs...well,so I've heard. It makes sense because I take vitamin a myself for the very same reason, darn allergies and asthma. 

I really wonder if it has anything to do with moulting. Maybe our little guys are just too sensitive


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

AlicjanPip said:


> Hi
> I'm going through the very same thing with my pigeon at the moment. Only difference is he's one and a half years old. Moulting starts and he's off open beaked and breathing faster. :/ We've tried everything and its still going on. The moult is going on too. So, we're thinking it may be fungi or yeast related...we've just started on a probiotic/garlic/acv regime to see if this helps.
> 
> I've also been reading up on vitamin a deficiency...apparently vitamin a is neccesary for respiratory problems. It coats the linings of respiratory organs...well,so I've heard. It makes sense because I take vitamin a myself for the very same reason, darn allergies and asthma.
> ...


my pigeon is improving after applying fipronil 25% w/v which confirm that it surely is suffering from air sac mites. Thanks to all for good advises. I think yours and mine is the same case. You can try ivermectin as per advise given me in my case.


----------

